# Panel Doors



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

What brand of raised panel bits would u recomend for sharpness and longivity....Thanks....Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Altas 2556

I recommend

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?ID=14
List at 264.oo On sale for 120.oo bucks


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=205
for 150.oo bucks ,the best thing about this set is the "1 1/4” diameter bearing"

It includes a backcutter, which allows machining of the front and back of the panel in the same pass, giving you exactly the thickness you need for the panel to fit exactly in the stile and rails. 
An additional 1 1/4” diameter bearing is included to allow you to make two separate passes when doing arched raised panel work.

Plus you can get the FREE VHS tape or a DVD cd,how to use the set. 
And Free shipping on most of the items.

Bj


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks BJ Tom........


----------

